# Running Lcd Tv Audio Through Jensen Radio?



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I am in the process of installing a 19in LCD TV in my 28' krs and have a few questions. I would like to hook up the TV audio to the the stock radio due to the fact that all the stock camper speakers have been upgraded. Can this be done by hooking into the RCA cables on the back of the radio? If so how do you adjust the TV volume etc? Would you adjust with the radio controls or TV controls?

I plan to mount the TV to the end of the cabnet with a adjustible, swing mount. I will reinforce the cabnet to hold the weight of the TV. Does anyone have any info on what is the best way to do this. If anyone has a pic of the inside of a cabnet that has been reinforced please help. I do not plan to travel with the tv on the mount, I will set the TV up once I have reached my destination.

Thanks for the help, David


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Depends on what type of audio out your LCD has.

If you have "line out", then it will send a steady audio signal, which won't be controlled via the LCD TV.

If you have composite audio (red/white) then you'll have control of the volume via the LCD TV.

Last question would be if your Jensen radio has "audio in".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=si&img=916

Here s one person who has done it. You could pm Z=Family and ask how he did it


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi David,

I just ran out to the Outback for photos to show you how ours is mounted on the inside of the cabinet...
Dh just used a couple of large washers that overlap the inside trim piece. He used a small block of wood on the upper bolt, but didn't feel the need for a block on the lower bolt. We have a 20" lcd tv and it feels very secure. We take it down when travelling.










Sorry, I couldn't get a better shot of the outside mount, cause the rear slide is in right now...
Hope these help!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have a mount very similar and am very happy with it's performance. The mounting bolts were drilled through the 1/2" particle board much like Dawn's pictures and agree it's very stable. We travel with our LCD in place but secured with a bungee (I know not very secure but it's never moved that I can tell)

As for the output on the LCD what type to you have, on ours we have what I would call a headphone jack (ipod type or walkman size) from that you could get an adapter to the RCA jacks on the stereo red and white. As for the Jensen stereo sorry I don't have that one but would suspect the tv remote would control the volume through the speakers. That's the way our lcd works with external speakers and my ipod on my truck, the device (ie. LCD ipod etc) controls the volume to the stereo. The stereo then can control the master volume up and down but the main volume control is from the device.

HTH

Bill.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Good question I left the RCA plugs hanging out of the back of the enclosure, I'll give it a try tonight and let you know. As far as mounting I placed two oversize washers inside the cabinet and it is holding up great . I do remove the TV when we are traveling.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The Jensen in our 2006 does not have inputs or outputs in the face of the radio. I'm guessing the newer ones don't, to bad. The input and outputs are via RCA cables that come out of the back of the radio. At least on ours these cables were inside the plastic enlosure when the TT was shipped. The output is very low volume and wouldn't power a set of wireless speakers. I'm told this designed as a low voltage output for connecting a subwoffer.

As for playing the TV thru the Jensen this what I found. I have a Sylvania 17" LCD TV and there are two sets of RCA audio inputs but no outputs. I did connect a cable that has two RCA jacks on one end and a .35mm headphone connection on the other. I plugged into the headphone jack on the TV and then into the RCA jacks on the Jensen. I was able to fully adjust the volume using the radio, of course there was no sound from the TV itself. My guess again would be that if you have RCA outputs on your LCD TV you should be able to adjust the volume on either the TV or radio or both.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> ...snip...
> we still get full signal going into the radio.
> ..snip..


That would be the "line out" audio connection I spoke about in my early post.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I hadn't looked before at my TV. Seems weird that there would be two inputs on the TV but no "line out" except for a headphone jack.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Should be an easy mod to do.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ED_RN said:


> I was able to fully adjust the volume using the radio, of course there was no sound from the TV itself. My guess again would be that if you have RCA outputs on your LCD TV you should be able to adjust the volume on either the TV or radio or both.
> Hope this helps.


I forgot to mention using the headphone jack I lost the LCD speakers as well but ours were tinny sounding at best so no loss. I'm still puzzled why your tv wouldn't control the speaker volume through the radio but at least you've got it kind of working correct through the Jensen? So you turned up the volume high on the Jensen and tried to turn it down on the tv and that didn't work?

Bill.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

this is a great thread.

i now have an idea where to mount our lcd in our 28bhs.
time to go to bestbuy or c/c and shop for a tv mount & some rca jacks.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Look for a convertor like the one on top of this page to take you from RCA to Composite. I would have just posted the picture, but his pictures are not allowed.

http://store.pchcables.com/stauviad.html


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?

http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?

http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mx33suprdav said:


> is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?
> 
> http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


I'm not sure, as I don't know what the inputs look like on your stereo. Can you get a picture of that for us?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

mx33suprdav said:


> is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?
> 
> http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


That one is incorrect as it's a mono adapter instead of stereo.
This is what you want here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?
> 
> http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


That one is incorrect as it's a mono adapter instead of stereo.
This is what you want here
[/quote]

Correct...stereo over mono.

However, do we know his Stereo has a RCA input on the back? If so, then the link above is what you want. Just make sure it is the right length.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> However, do we know his Stereo has a RCA input on the back?


In the first post at the beginning of the thread he said he had RCA cables at the back of the stereo, so I _hope_ he does.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

mx33suprdav said:


> is this the correct adapter to go from the head phone out on the LCD to the RCA cables on the back of Jensen Radio?
> 
> http://store.pchcables.com/2rcafeto12mo.htm


Try this one and you will only have to carry the one cable and won't have to worry about losing the adapter.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ED_RN said:


> Try this one and you will only have to carry the one cable and won't have to worry about losing the adapter.
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search


That's the cord I was talking about and use for my ipod in the receiver in the house.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like you have all the info to now get that TV hooked up.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like you have all the info to now get that TV hooked up.
> 
> Let us know how it goes...


Just finnished hooking everything up. Please forgive me i did not take any pics to post. I reinforced the end of the cabnet using 3/4in plyboard. I cut the plyboard 10 1/8th inches X 14 1/8 inches. It fit perfectly between the cabnet braces that suport the partical board I then sucured it to the framing with 4 shelf braces. It very strong and would hold the LCD during transit without any problem. I am using the LCD as a computer monitor at home when not camping so plan to take it down for travel anyway.

The audio upgrade was vary easy. Turns out the Jenson had a audio in on the front face along with the RCA cables on the back. I simply used the head phone out on the LCD and conected it to the audio in on the face of the radio. I can control the sound with the TV remote or the Radio remote. The sound is great with the upgraded camper speakers. Thanks again for the replies it made the work very easy.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I realize I am late to this discussion, but I will add my experience in case someone searches and finds this thread. My Jensen radio only has RCA outputs on the back (I am currently using them to run an amplifier for some outdoor speakers). I attempted to run the LCD's sound from the headphone jack to the input on the Jensen, but I got a lot of distortion. I have tried several other sources (MP3 player, etc.) and all have the same distortion, so it is a problem with the jack on the radio. So, I have a FM modulator that I use to listen to my MP3 player in the car. I connect it to the headphone jack of the TV, and tune the radio to the correct frequency. Easy solution. Someday I may replace the radio with a better one, but this works for now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mx33suprdav said:


> Looks like you have all the info to now get that TV hooked up.
> 
> Let us know how it goes...


Just finnished hooking everything up. *Please forgive me i did not take any pics to po*st. I reinforced the end of the cabnet using 3/4in plyboard. I cut the plyboard 10 1/8th inches X 14 1/8 inches. It fit perfectly between the cabnet braces that suport the partical board I then sucured it to the framing with 4 shelf braces. It very strong and would hold the LCD during transit without any problem. I am using the LCD as a computer monitor at home when not camping so plan to take it down for travel anyway.

The audio upgrade was vary easy. Turns out the Jenson had a audio in on the front face along with the RCA cables on the back. I simply used the head phone out on the LCD and conected it to the audio in on the face of the radio. I can control the sound with the TV remote or the Radio remote. The sound is great with the upgraded camper speakers. Thanks again for the replies it made the work very easy.
[/quote]

Ok, you get one "no pictures" freebie...but next time we're sending Woolfie in after you.


----------

